# Lady has been scalped again



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well it happened again...Lady's Mats got a little too out of control, so We took her to the groomers today, they of course shaved her down...I think she may be 1/4" all over her body and about 1/2" on her head. 
When my husband picked her up, he was embarassed to walk her as she was given a leapored print bandanna, and 2 pink ribbons in her ears.

here is her before pic, cute, cuddle and shaggy











here is her after...half the dog I had before.










I will try and get a better after picture, she had just had a drink and has wet ears, and wet muzzle??


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lady still looks gorgeous but it does take time to adjust to seeing them with a short coat doesn't it!

X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks very stylish in that bandana though!

Although, I can empathise with your husband, think I would have carried her home. 

They put the fluff back on pretty quickly Amanda

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It will grow back soon Mo. Big hugs to Lady. I like her bandana btw but not sure about the bows


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lady is gorgeous long or short and it will grow back in not time at all  Love the bandana


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Lady ... you look good whatever your coat style  shorter coat means more adventuring and less combing of matts .. I am umm'ing and ahh'ing whether do to your chum Honey today .. she has some matts in her paws ... so hard to comb out, sensitive area, need cutting out first


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the short coat so much easier to manage and it is the same dog underneath! the best thing is you get a 'new' dog every few months!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor lady, big haircut. She does look lovely though, even with the bandana.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Lady looks beautiful either way!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, Thanks everyone!! I will tell Lady all your wonderful comments 
She is so so so so so soft tho...and she will be quite happy about less grooming 

humnh.....At the Groomers...maybe another adventure!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer thinks Lady looks just fine!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Lady looks gorg... hope she does nt feel the cold x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just cut Honey & Picnic ... they have scruffy puppy cuts, quite short but feels wonderful .. they look like different dogs now ... Picnic looks like a Brindle Oakley ... I will get some pics


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Deefer! I will let lady know.

Karen, Thanks! I have bought her a coat, and I am sewing some girly flowers on it today....lol. it was the only one available, and it is blue and masculin looking, so I am going to make it look a little more girly.

Oh Jojo, I can't wait to see pictures of the girls!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We will want to see photos of this very special Lady coat  

My girls are so short, ha ha ha ... I will get some pics tomorrow .. Picnic is all legs, and Honey looks like a lamb lol ... Picnic's sable has gone, give me a moment, it was hard cutting it out, tearful moment here ..... but wow her colouring is clearly brindle now.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you'll be able to transform it into a stuuning creation...another side line maybe. Look forward to seeing picnic as well xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lady looks just beautiful, what ever her hair style


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady came in from her walk earlier, and I noticed some blood on the floor....3 of her 4 paws were bleeding a little bit, it seems that the groomer may have skinned the sides of her pads, when trimming her feet....the poor thing, she doens't seem to be in any pain at all with it.
is there anything I can put on it to help them razor burn or whatever it is, heal faster and avoid any kind of infection....which I worry about since it's not like I can cover up the area.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think a bathe with warm salt water would be best for her paws. 2/3 times a day and that will help clean them and harden them up again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen, We will give that a try.


----------

